# Check engine light?



## fright88 (Oct 29, 2006)

Ok I was just wondering if there is any way to see which DTCs are causing a check engine light on a 05 GTO without going in to the dealer or autozone? Thanks


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

welcome and congrad on the goat. my CEL came on last friday. took it to the dealer and they said "did you get any gas latly?" i said yes . check the gas cap to see if it is on tight all the way. i felt like a heeeeeel. some miles later and a little more gas and the light went off. just check it


----------



## fright88 (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks actually he GTO is my buddies. I think we solvd the problem it seems to have been the gas cap.

I asked about the check engine light because on my Vette and my old mustang it had a built in function that allowed you to display the DTCs in the screen on the instronment panel. Thought it might be on the GTO as well


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi there,
my daughters GTO had the CEL light on at about 1400 miles on the odo. I told her to take of the gas cap and put it back on with two/three klicks, she did and the light went off.
Today (1700 miles on the odo) she told me (I`m in Germany - daughter is in Santa Barbara/Ca) the light came on yesterday again and not after a refill because her tank was about 3/4 full, she tried again with the gas cap but didn`t work this time.

Today or tomorrow she`ll let check this out by a Pontiac-dealer in SB, I`ll let you know!!!!!

Harry


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

My most recent CEL turned out to be the computer running some diagnostic test on evaporative emissions. Tech said it was running the test when it shouldn't, so it failed and the CEL would come on. It's off now...


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

My CEL came on because of sticking from a "clutch sensor" My sensor was loose before i bought it brand new, but this could occur from riding the clutch continuously...


----------

